# PCD Holiday schedule



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

Anyone know what days the PC will be closed for Christmas??? Are they open the week after Christmas, December 27-31??? Also, someone mentioned all dates are booked up until January. Can anyone confirm that???


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

The delivery department along with the factory is closed the week after Christmas. Donnie is willing to come in a couple of days that week to do deliveries but there would be no tour, however no one that would fall in that week has taken us up on that offer. We are pretty much booked thru December except for maybe a cancellation here or there.

The driving schools here will still be running that week.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

i will...been to the factory. I will check with the dealer! 
Thank you!


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

Just got the word....PCD on 12/22!!!! See you then!


----------

